# Expat drowned off the coast of uae



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just heard that a fellow reefer drowned off the coast out spear fishing.  Somehow he got entangled in a net. No real details yet except just that. 

I did not know him that well but had been invited a number of times out with the marine group and he was usually amongst them as well as a great guy who was willing to really help out all the newbies on the marine aquarium society for uae site.  

Really makes you think about life and what is precious to you....


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

"reefer" ....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ari, any other time I would find this funny... 

His family was here on vacation from Florida visiting him and his wife and they went out spear fishing. It is a usual activity for a number of the forum members on the marine site and if anyone, he is the strongest, most knowledgable and most experienced. He seems to have gotten tangled up in a clear netting. His family decided to call it a day and he wanted to do one last one. He went in along and after a few min of him not surfacing, they got worried. Everyone jumped in to try and find him and were unable. The coast guard was called and unable to locate him. The police was brought in with their divers and they found him twenty feet down, entangled in a net, trying to cut himself out  It is so very sad. The family appreciated and were thankful to the coast guard as well as Dubai police scuba divers coming out and assisting.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't know him of course but R.I.P to the deceased and hope the family has the strength to deal with the loss.

This is very sad.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very sad news  I remember when someone I hadn't really known but seen around in a group I hung out with, died back in NZ in a very bizarre and tragic accident. I felt sad for the people I know who knew him but also because I didn't get to know him. That's quite tragic there especially for his family!


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

very sad really! how suddenly life comes to an end and bring end to all those you have been working hard for..........and even worst dying in foreign land!


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

my sincerest condolences to his family and friends...


----------

